# Feeding yb rollers nutriblend



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

I received my first 4 rollers and am so ecstatic! I've been watching them for hours a day and being fascinated even when they poop! lol 

At any rate, I wasn't sure what to feed them so I went to a local feed store and was recommended nutriblend- Green. I've read on here that others have, and do, use this feed. Would you guys and gals recommend this for the youngbirds? Or should I add more grains or less or any recommendation would be greatly appreciated. I'm seeing this as breeder food and I want to fly these birds before breeding them...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well the green and the gold are meant to use together to lower or raise the protein levels, and if your birds do not recognize a pellet as food they may not eat it right away, If they have been on a grain only diet, they would have to be changed over slowley... so do not let them starve, as one I have heard of on here did, as it did not know what a pellet was. If they are eating it now then no worries... it is a good food, but I do not have rollers and do not know the ins and outs of performance and feeding... If they are just for fun.. the pellet feed is fine.


----------



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I don't really plan on competiting but I'd like to learn as much as possible and make sure my birds are taken care of. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## BillfromNJ (Feb 27, 2010)

FYI:

For everyday feedings:
I use Turkey grower pellets and mix 75/25 with Purgrain european supreme in the spring/summer/fall.

I then change to Turkey grower pellets mixed with 50/50 whole corn for the winter feedings.

Seems to be working just fine for the past 80 years or so with these birds.

Why change something that is not broken.


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

The green is a great product! I use it for all my young birds and breeders. Hatchlings will grow alot faster on pellets then a grain mixture.
Once they start to roll I blend in the gold. Using pellets is a great way to insure your birds are getting all the vitamins and minerals they need. You also do not have to supply grit while on pellets, I do anyway but they never eat it...Lol
They will however consume twice as much water, causing loser stools.


----------

